# My Anniversary



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

Ha Ha.  Paul might be getting married but as of today, I have beat him by 7 years.  I am personally congratulating myself on the day of my 7th wedding anniversary.  Either I have been doing something right or Marie made a collossal mistake and now is living with it.  This might surprise all of you but she actually likes me.  That's a good sign.  See y'all in Buffalo this weekend!

Yours,
Married Man Dan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Ha Ha.  Paul might be getting married but as of today, I have beat him by 7 years.  I am personally congratulating myself on the day of my 7th wedding anniversary.  Either I have been doing something right or Marie made a collossal mistake and now is living with it.  This might surprise all of you but she actually likes me.  That's a good sign.  See y'all in Buffalo this weekend!
> 
> Yours,
> Married Man Dan  *




This explains why you were not here in Buffalo with that Beer we discussed 

Congratulations Dan.

Marie, I am putting you in for saint hood, just Like I am putting Janice in as well 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 10, 2003)

Hang in there Dan, Here's to many more. CONGRATULATIONS!!

SAL


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 10, 2003)

:cheers: 

Hopefully I'll Make to 7 (without Kate killin' me 1st)

Congrates!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

congrats Dan.  I am about 1 week into my 7 year anniversary... Boy does it itch....Good luck!!!


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 10, 2003)

How about a 35th anniversary and a granbaby just a few days apart this last May!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 10, 2003)

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :cheers: 
Congadulation
May you have many more such happy days


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 10, 2003)

excellent pappy!

My parents would have been on 51years at the end of this month.  Unfortunatly, my father died about 3 months ago...But the did make it to 50 years...

Congrats.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *My parents would have been on 51years at the end of this month.  Unfortunatly, my father died about 3 months ago...But the did make it to 50 years...*



That's really something.

It'll be 14 years next month for me!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 11, 2003)

excellent!!!!!!! keep up the good work!
Must be alot of flower & chocolate giving at your house!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *How about a 35th anniversary and a granbaby just a few days apart this last May! *



Congrates....

Nice Pic of you and Remy Jr. in Filipino M.A. magazine, by the way.


----------

